# Few questions about trolling for tuna.



## Wegl12 (Sep 20, 2013)

Planning to make a trip out for the first time in the gulf and have a few questions. Never truly rigged for tuna when fishing on the east coast so what is the best method to troll for tuna? Not sure how far out the rigs are but I may aim at starting there. Not really concerned with getting yellow fin over black fin because I am going to have a few friends that just want to catch a variety of fish. I am used to trolling for dolphin, wahoo, and sailfish with naked and skirted ballyhoo. Had good numbers just with those two options but I am planning on using more plain skirts, plugs and spreaders to increase my odds especially since dolphin don't seem to be as common around here. Looking at ordering some smaller spreaders from bestofbiggame.com, just not sure what direction to go in. Any suggestions or tips would be really appreciated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are many different methods and lures that can be used for taking tuna on the troll, but for the most part, pulling a spread of small ballyhoo both naked and skirted along with cedar plugs and small jet heads will work well. Adding some offbeat baits like plastic grubs and very small swimming plugs can pay off when fish are finicky and feeding on very small baits. I like to pull for tuna at slower speeds, around 4-5 knots. 

Tuna will feed on larger baits and at higher speeds but if my time and money are on it, the above is how I'd approach 'em


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

You can't beat naked and skirted hoos at 5 knots. Although the bird chains and spreaders catch their fair share of tuna.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've had BlkFT and YFT hit honker Black Bart lures but those were the exceptions rather than the norm. By and large tuna like the smaller lures. You can try some feathered lures, Iland Sea Star Flasher is a great lure, mylar Sea Witches in front of Ballyhoo, small lures rigged with Ballyhoo. Take a variety and change lures in your spread until you start getting hits. One day this lure works and the next day a different one does.

I have rigged a bunch of small lures that I can run in front of Ballyhoo or run them by their self. I like having the option.


----------

